# IsoCubeSim v2.0



## qqwref (May 4, 2013)

Download from here: http://mzrg.com/rubik/iso/

Big improvements ahoy! This is a pretty significant update (to both the normal cube sim and the supercube sim). A lot of small things have been changed, but the big things are:
- Saving and loading solves in progress
- Ability to zoom in and out of a cube, and actually change the size of the window properly
- Totally new layout for more solving space
- Improved menu layout and options, all of which actually do something

Much thanks to ben1996123 and soup for beta testing and providing ideas! And of course, if anyone finds any bugs or wants more stuff to be added, feel free to ask anytime.


----------



## qqwref (May 5, 2013)

Bump. I made a pretty significant change to the drawing routines so that anything outside the screen won't be shown - I thought Java was already doing that, but apparently it wasn't. If you make a very large cube (like 100x100x100) and zoom in several times, the fps will be much higher than before.


----------



## Owen (May 5, 2013)

It's pretty cool, I'm doing some solves in it.


----------



## qqwref (May 7, 2013)

Fixed an issue that was causing the sim to use an unreasonable amount of CPU even when you were playing with a small puzzle. It essentially had no fps cap, and now the cap is ~62 fps (not sure why I didn't notice this before, but it's fixed now ).


----------



## qqwref (May 11, 2013)

Fixed a bug where loading a replay, playing a bit, and then saving would give the wrong movecount in the saved file.


----------

